# Arrow speed



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Chronographed my recurve the other night. Since I have gone to carbons, with 4"'s of hard wood doll behinde the insert and 125gr field points (450gr total wgt) My arrow speed is 190fps. I will be building heavier arrows here shortly to see what kind of kenetic energy I can get out of it.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

turner

if you start shooting with wheels, i bet you could hit 290 instead of 190 :lol:

how'd you shoot last night? Mayville State played in the NAIA nat'l championship last night and a couple of the bars around there ordered the game on TV. thats my home town so me and a buddy headed back there last night to watch the game. otherwise i would've come out there and shot. i'm itching to shoot. can't wait until more snow is gone


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Kase,

I have seen how those wheeled bows penetrate plywood, I don't need any of that. :lol: I didn't shoot too bad last night, you need to start showing up so I can try and wreck some of your arrows.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

you would...haha


----------

